# Tajima vs Happy



## LiverPrint (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi,

I have a new embroidery/printing business and for the last 12 months have been using a Happy single head machine, with various problems (thread breaks very often, simply CANNOT do small text etc etc) but now I need a bigger machine.

Ive been offered a Tajima 4 head and a Happy 4 head machine, both of them are used but the Happy one is quite a bit cheaper. Should I put my experiences with my single head down to bad luck or are Happy machines generally a bit poor? When I send my larger jobs out to trade embroidery firms their sew outs ALWAYS look better then mine and they seem to use Tajima or Barudan machines.

Any ideas??


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

LiverPrint said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a new embroidery/printing business and for the last 12 months have been using a Happy single head machine, with various problems (thread breaks very often, simply CANNOT do small text etc etc) but now I need a bigger machine.
> 
> ...


Michael, I'm not familliar with Happy machines other than that they are inexpesive. the problems that you are naming are not nessarily a problem with the machine. It could be the digitizing or the way you have your machine set up not being optimal. That being said... companies that do this big time will spend more to get more robust machines and better service.


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

between happy and tajima - tajima hands down.

Frank


----------



## tonym17 (May 16, 2010)

you will be "happy" about how a Tajima holds its value..might be a bit more ..but you get a bit more when you sell it also...
And its IMOP the best out there hands down....


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

We have tajima's. Always seem to sew better. Took a sew off file of known results to a happy multi we wee looking at, and even after an hour of working on tensions, had zero luck getting a tasty sew off on double 3 oz backing. However, I've seen them in mall kiosks doing ok with trucker hats. Tajima seemed to have a little better network of service guys. Definately hold their value. Make sure the 4 heads are working perfectly. I looked at a used one leveled incorrectly and the poor lady had daily misery for 6 years. Was kind of tweaked and created an issue where the timing seemed off, and it was at one end. We bought new 4 hd this time. Zero ag. Did not use the lenders normally associated with the industry. Our regular bank was WAY better on this equipment than they were. We have been at the bank for years though with many equipment loans. So buy new and enjoy is my idea.


----------



## jssans (Sep 29, 2007)

what model is your single head?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

this is a no brainer. tajima


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

I would be happy with either machine.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

LiverPrint said:


> I have a new embroidery/printing business and for the last 12 months have been using a Happy single head machine, with various problems (thread breaks very often, simply CANNOT do small text etc etc) but now I need a bigger machine.


The problems you listed are common to all brands and are mainly due to operator error and/or digitizing.

Small text (less than 1/8") is difficult at the best of times, it usually involves loading a thinner thread, using a smaller needle and possibly a topping of some sort for it to work out well.
Type of material you are stitching on will also have an influence on the final result.

From my experience, small text works better on woven shirts than knitted shirts.



LiverPrint said:


> Ive been offered a Tajima 4 head and a Happy 4 head machine, both of them are used but the Happy one is quite a bit cheaper. Should I put my experiences with my single head down to bad luck or are Happy machines generally a bit poor? When I send my larger jobs out to trade embroidery firms their sew outs ALWAYS look better then mine and they seem to use Tajima or Barudan machines.
> 
> Any ideas??


I wouldn't use your experience with a compact single head as a guide as what it may be like with a multihead.
Everyone's experience will be different, ranging from horror to paradise.
I also wouldn't worry to much about the asking price at this stage, unless it is a big difference, then I would be curious as to why such a big difference.

How old is each machine?
What is the service history?
How much work has each done?
When were they last serviced?
These and other questions, you will think of a few yourself, are more important at this time.

See if you can see the machines actually working, better still, see if you can have one of your designs run on them and see the result.

I have a HAPPY full size singlehead & SWF 4 head, they will stitch the same design slightly different. 
Not that the customer would notice.


----------



## Imagine22 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have 31 heads.. all tajima.. I sold the one happy I did own if that helps at all


----------



## jssans (Sep 29, 2007)

I have 21 heads all Happy. I sold a 4 head Tajima we bought. If that helps. Putting the colors in & rotating a design on Tajima is like programming a DOS computer in the 80's.


----------



## EmbroideryOnline (Aug 18, 2021)

To add an up to date perspective on this, the distributor is ruining the Tajima name and they are certainly not as good as Barudan or Happy Japan.

I wouldn’t buy a tajima right now given the choice.


----------

